# Boss now offering ATV / UTV Plows



## dwoods (Sep 8, 2008)

Check out this new announcement from Boss Plows.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103369


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I believe ther just for the UTV's haven't heard anything about the ATV's yet.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Just for UTV right now.....we are still waiting on em to be delivered actually. Gonna put a v blade on the Kabota


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Will it use more or less the same hitch system as the other models, if so you can put a 6'6 on an S10 sized vehicle or so.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Boss has been making plows for Polararis Rangers for a couple yaers now. They look like a very nice plow but it's alot more than I want to spend for a plow that small.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Well, there is no "smarthitch" as in toggle switch on and off, the headunit is so light you just do it manually. When we the mount and plow I will check the pushbeams to see if it could be done....I would think you could make something work


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

[email protected];1049943 said:


> Well, there is no "smarthitch" as in toggle switch on and off, the headunit is so light you just do it manually. When we the mount and plow I will check the pushbeams to see if it could be done....I would think you could make something work


SmartHitch 2 is available as an option on the Boss UTV Series Plows.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

[email protected];1049943 said:


> [email protected]


Is Boss going to be coming out with an expandable length plow like the Fisher XLS and the Western Wideout?


----------



## Mark Klossner (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi everyone
If you're interested in learning more about our new UTV plows, you can see a lot of test video on our Facebook page or our Youtube Channel. Simply go to our website, bossplow.com and click on the Youtube or Facebook link at the bottom of the front page.

www.bossplow.com

Mark Klossner
Marketing Manager


----------



## Mark Klossner (Jan 14, 2010)

mercer_me;1050329 said:


> Is Boss going to be coming out with an expandable length plow like the Fisher XLS and the Western Wideout?


Mercer Me -- thanks for the question. At this time, the answer is no. We like the durability of our plow wings, which, when attached, become an integral part of the plow's frame. They are simple to attach and dettach. I hope this answers your question, even though it may not be the answer you wanted.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mark Klossner;1050771 said:


> Mercer Me -- thanks for the question. At this time, the answer is no. We like the durability of our plow wings, which, when attached, become an integral part of the plow's frame. They are simple to attach and dettach. I hope this answers your question, even though it may not be the answer you wanted.


Thanks for the reply. I was just wandering, I have no plans in buying an expandable length plow. I love the Boss trip edge, but since it weighs 772lb it would be to heavy for my Tundra. I have to have a trip edge, so I ended up getting a 7.5' Fisher SD. If the Boss standard duty had a trip edge I would have bought one.


----------



## RLC LLC (Jan 20, 2011)

Mark Klossner;1050771 said:


> Mercer Me -- thanks for the question. At this time, the answer is no. We like the durability of our plow wings, which, when attached, become an integral part of the plow's frame. They are simple to attach and dettach. I hope this answers your question, even though it may not be the answer you wanted.


when will it be a yes? i am brand loyal and will wait for a bit, but after comparing blades side by side, this is the type of plow i need. can you give hints? tell me maybe next year (wink wink) please?

pm me if you would rather...

thanks,
Randy


----------



## Johnny Norwood (Oct 23, 2009)

We picked up the Boss Vblade for our John Deere Gator 825 i and love it. What used to take hours has been reduced to minutes. 

The plow itself is heavy duty and does a great job. Love the hand held control. 

One of the best purchases we have made.


----------

